
Beto O'Rourke was a teenage member of hacking group Cult of the Dead CoW - shortlived
https://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2019/mar/15/beto-orourke-teenage-member-hacking-group-cult-of-the-dead-cow
======
bitlax
Already discussed:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19400691](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19400691)

